# Weekly challenge 10/20-10/26 Still the one



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2018)

For this week’s challenge let’s give Still Life Photography a try.  Add/remove objects and adjust lighting to create your vision.  If you have several versions of the same shot, post them and elaborate on what you changed and why.  As always, new photos only please. 

35 Superb Examples of Still Life Photography

https://petapixel.com/2018/09/06/how-still-life-came-to-the-world-of-photography/

Tips for Getting Started with Still Life Photography


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 19, 2018)

Unless you've tried this genre, you don't really realize just how difficult it is. Lighting is_ everything._ Participants should really learn from this one.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Unless you've tried this genre, you don't really realize just how difficult it is. Lighting is_ everything._ Participants should really learn from this one.



Agree it will be _challenging_!  

Put “still life” in the search bar on Flickr and you’ll see some terrific photos and hopefully spark some ideas.  There are also over 100 Flickr groups for this subject, some with thousands of members.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 19, 2018)

Lighting and composition - both the subject in the frame, as well as composing the subject, itself.

One of my favorite shots from a few years ago - as an example.




Orange and Blue by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 20, 2018)

Pinhead.



 
Pin stuck in an orange.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Peeb (Oct 20, 2018)

Tabletop stuff only, or is outdoor nature stuff in the running?

EDIT- Dr Google suggests that growing flowers are not still life, but cut flowers in a vase (indoors or out) are still life. Live and learn.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 20, 2018)

These are a few old items I have from my gramps. I used a Tiffen "soft center" filter I got with a lot of items at an estate sale today. The filter is like a bubbly glass. Lit with a softbox upper left and a bounced speedlight lower right.


----------



## waday (Oct 21, 2018)

Still life, dog version

Probably a bit heavy on the filter.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2018)

[QUOTE="Photo Lady,
I actually posted this one in the wrong place.. it was meant for dog post..


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Tabletop stuff only, or is outdoor nature stuff in the running?
> 
> EDIT- Dr Google suggests that growing flowers are not still life, but cut flowers in a vase (indoors or out) are still life. Live and learn.



We’re not too heavy on rules with these challenges other than new photos only.  People can interpret the themes however they’d like as long as they are getting motivated to shoot and try new things.  

Dr Google’s advice sounds good.  




waday said:


> Still life, dog version
> 
> Probably a bit heavy on the filter.



Love it!  My dog would be thrilled with that bowl of “kibble”.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 21, 2018)

waday said:


> Still life, dog version
> 
> Probably a bit heavy on the filter.



I like the processing!  Looks like the essentials for a happy pup.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2018)

XT2, XF35 1.4, f/16 @ 15.0s, ISO 200, spot. I used my 60" TV to light the subject. I went through a recorded show and fast forwarded it slow until I liked the light and paused it. No Edit other than scale down in gimp. 

Levi


----------



## waday (Oct 21, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Love it! My dog would be thrilled with that bowl of “kibble”.


Thank you! Roxy was so mad that I wouldn't let her near the bowl. It was a struggle lol



CherylL said:


> I like the processing!  Looks like the essentials for a happy pup.


Thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2018)

XT2, XF35 1.4, f/16 @ 0.6s, ISO 200, spot. custom chrome, Glass block window light.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> XT2, XF35 1.4, f/16 @ 15.0s, ISO 200, spot. I used my 60" TV to light the subject. I went through a recorded show and fast forwarded it slow until I liked the light and paused it. No Edit other than scale down in gimp.
> 
> Levi
> View attachment 164766



Interesting lighting idea!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 21, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> XT2, XF35 1.4, f/16 @ 0.6s, ISO 200, spot. custom chrome, Glass block window light.
> 
> View attachment 164771



I like the diagonal light over the square artwork.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2018)

XT2, XF35 1.4, f/10 @ 12.0s, ISO 200, spot. custom chrome


----------



## acparsons (Oct 22, 2018)

On the tracks




DSC_6073 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 22, 2018)

It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.

So, my first for this challenge/this week: Still life I - Brooch diamonds/18carat gold
(thanks to my friend, a jeweler in The Hague)


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 22, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.
> 
> So, my first for this challenge/this week: Still life I - Brooch diamonds/18carat gold
> (thanks to my friend, a jeweler in The Hague)



gk!  So sorry to hear about your heart issues.  I was wondering where you'd gotten to.  I hope you are recovering well and taking care of yourself.  

Great photo.  Love how you've used the drawing to echo it.  Did you design this brooch?


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 22, 2018)

Great to have you back gk!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 22, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.
> 
> So, my first for this challenge/this week: Still life I - Brooch diamonds/18carat gold
> (thanks to my friend, a jeweler in The Hague)


I'm glad your alright g, take it easy man, recover. I was wondering where you were at. Believing for a fast recovery.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2018)

WB, GK!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 22, 2018)

This is a handheld Catapult. Not sure of the manufacturer, I think it might be Glock.

While it is only a single cat per pull, the trigger is dual action. When pulled, it opens the top cover, then actuates the catapult release. So, you don't have to paws to open the cover. Helps in catctical situations like purrsuing a convicted feline.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 23, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.
> 
> So, my first for this challenge/this week: Still life I - Brooch diamonds/18carat gold
> (thanks to my friend, a jeweler in The Hague)


Welcome back, my friend.  Take the time you need to get better.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 23, 2018)

On the table in MLW's office.




Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 23, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.
> ...



Thank you, I appreciate this very much.
The brooch is an unique art deco piece, the drawing is the original design of this brooch on paper and made by the original goldsmith some 80-90 years ago.



zulu42 said:


> Great to have you back gk!!



Thank you, very glad I'm still around.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> WB, GK!



Thanks!



snowbear said:


> It
> 
> 
> gk fotografie said:
> ...



Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 23, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.
> ...



Thank you very much, JC
Because of your enthusiasm for film and b & w, I've taken small steps in that well-known direction since january this year. Not so much to scan film to digital, but rather to print on paper. I've been hesitating for a long time to return to film, but now I realize it's better to go for it than wait.

Gerard


----------



## CherylL (Oct 23, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.
> 
> So, my first for this challenge/this week: Still life I - Brooch diamonds/18carat gold
> (thanks to my friend, a jeweler in The Hague)




Welcome back!  Wishing you a speedy recovery.  Love the brooch.


----------



## waday (Oct 23, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.
> 
> So, my first for this challenge/this week: Still life I - Brooch diamonds/18carat gold
> (thanks to my friend, a jeweler in The Hague)


Sorry to hear about your health issues, but glad you're back!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't know why the blacks look blotchy when converted to .jpg from a .psd file.  




Sunflower still life by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 23, 2018)

CherylL said:


> I don't know why the blacks look blotchy when converted to .jpg from a .psd file.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks underexposed on my phone


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## snowbear (Oct 24, 2018)

CherylL said:


> I don't know why the blacks look blotchy when converted to .jpg from a .psd file.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see the flower a little bit brighter, but I like it.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 24, 2018)

Dew covered stalk by _Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 24, 2018)

(I really have to get back in, I notice)

*Still life with butterfly*

Blijdorp Zoo Rotterdam has AMAZONICA, as they themselves call it the largest butterfly paradise in Europe.
And, yes, it's impressive to walk freely between all those beautiful animals!
In various spots you see small pieces of fruit, so the butterflies can feed themselves. 
I've arranged some fruit (strictly speaking, a still life is a man-arranged set-up and of course you can take this as broadly as you wish) on a table that stood there and waited. (actually, a second butterfly was sitting on the edge of the kiwi fruit; removed that part of the image to get focus on just 1 butterfly)


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 24, 2018)

CherylL said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.
> ...





waday said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange to upload photos to TPF again after almost 2 months, while I start next week with (probably) long term medical rehabilitation after my cardiac arrest on 8 September and open heart surgery on 10 September, both caused by a very rare bacteria. Well, I'm glad I can do this anyway. I've to move a lot from the doctors, so in the 3 weeks that I am now out of hospital, I've made quite a few "walking" laps together with my wife.
> ...



Thank you very much, it all happened completely unexpected, I now have had 2 new, organic (aorta) heart valves in 3 years time and that seems to me enough. 
Today, I know for sure that you really must enjoy every day, because it can just be the last.

Gerard


----------



## CherylL (Oct 24, 2018)

snowbear said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why the blacks look blotchy when converted to .jpg from a .psd file.
> ...



I underexposed for the dark moody look.   I'll try a little light. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 24, 2018)

I am home today enjoying the stomach bug, so I have time to post another.

Here's a portion of Peeb's front door with a dark gray border applied in post.  Also added some diffusion.  Rising sun gives color in the reflection.


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 24, 2018)

Thirsty.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 25, 2018)

Peeb said:


> I am home today enjoying the stomach bug, so I have time to post another.
> 
> Here's a portion of Peeb's front door with a dark gray border applied in post.  Also added some diffusion.  Rising sun gives color in the reflection.
> 
> View attachment 164913



I like the dappled subtle light.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 25, 2018)

*Dead Flowers *
still life composition


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 25, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> *Dead Flowers *
> still life composition



You have such a great eye!  

Is this a visual pun re still life/dead flowers?


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 26, 2018)

*Still life Dionaea muscipula*

This plant secretes a certain odor that attracts insects, such as flies and ants. The beak closes around the "trapped" insect and it is drained, when the beak opens after a few days the dried-out insect falls out. It's a very young plant, so a beak in this case is about 1 to 2 cm (0.4" to 0.8") long.

Fuji XE-1 + Tamron 500mm mirrorlens
backlight from kitchen window 
the mirrorlens has a fixed aperture (f/8) which still provides a nice depth of field on the shortest setting distance of this lens


----------

